

Misogyny is alive and well in technology circles - ddelony
http://www.boingboing.net/2011/03/16/misogyny-is-alive-an.html

======
daimyoyo
The biggest reason that misogyny exists in tech comes down to the fact that
there aren't many women in tech. As an example my Calculus based physics
course in college had 150 people enrolled. 3 of whom were female. And
honestly, when roughly 2% of a workforce are women, there is a real risk of
misogyny developing. The solution to this problem is that we in tech need to
do more to inspire young girls to enter the tech industry.

